# These #$%^* Pants!!!



## theculinarykid (Mar 21, 2014)

I wear black "chef pants" and im always pulling them up! Does anybody  have a solution??


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

A-yup.   A belt, suspenders, or both. 

,

Some cooks I know will thread a length of cling film through the two front belt loops and tie it up, kinda/sorta works.

Reminds me of the time I was working in  a large club in S'pore, kitchen had a gaggle of old ladies working the line.  Ladies would always laugh and bust a gut, screaming about "Foo's colour T.V."

I HAD to ask....

"Foo" referred to one of the male line cooks, who preferred to be called "Mr. Foo".   The "Colour T.V." bit referred to his, uh... shall we say "plumber's crack"? every time he bent down to grab something out of the low-boy. 

Ah.. Sing-lish.  You can leave the country. but the singlish never leaves you.......


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

There are these really cool people called TAILORS. They will take them in at all the right places to make your clothes fit perfectly. All depending on the tailor and amount to adjust you will be looking at around $5-15 dollars......that is in Canada. I am sure it is cheaper in the states. Just Google your local tailor. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I would think that one should not have to ask this type of question on the internet/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

@Foodpump gave you three viable options. The cling wrap was a popular option for a lot of people over the years that might not wear a belt with their street clothes. Rental uniforms never fit well.


----------



## stevenvhayden (Aug 25, 2015)

yea, tailor them or buy a pair that fit  also i dont know about yours but mine have strings that can be tied if I need too.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I wear black slacks, they fit my body shape better and are more comfortable for me


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I'm surprised no one got the "Chef's pants" part of the OP's question.

I believe the OP is talking about those elastic waistband kind of pants.

If this is so, there are no belt loops with which to use the plastic wrap on.

Those elastic waistband pants will always and forever keep sliding down your waste.

I myself had the unfortunate experience of having the "color TV" moment.

My suggestion is to get the next size down. For instance, if you take an extra large, try just large. This does work with some of those Chef's pants companies. _*Chef'swear*_ is one that I use regularly.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Thing is, with every elastic waist chef pants I've ever come across, there's always a drawstring.  You know, like on jogging/sweats.  This is pretty much standard in the garment industry, as elastics will fail over time (and repeated washings), and you need a back-up. 

Why these pants  don't have this, is beyond me.  But then I had "Chef pants" with pockets so big that I could shove a 2ltr coke bottle in them with out anyone noticing, or pants with pockets so small that even my keys would fall out when I would lean down.  After 30 odd years of cooking, I will  only wear pants constructed like a pair of jeans; elastic waist bands are for babies and small kids, once they're out of diapers, there's no need for an elastic waistband. 

P.S. Never, ever, never,ever, ever wear swimming trunks that don't have or are missing a drawstring.  D.a.m.h.I.k.t.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Like @foodpump was referring to. Keep your pockets empty. No weight at all. Keep keys, switchblades/shanks, brass knuckles, change,paraphernalia,stash and cigarettes/lighters in your locker.

If you still have the problem, Lose Some Weight. Still a problem, double wrap you apron strings around to the front. Don't put side towels in your pockets. Only drape them over an exposed string. Don't tuck them around you waistband and inside your pants. That's gross. Like a waiter sticking his order book down the back of his pants. Don't use any type of chlorine bleach on them. Still a problem, go to the uniform place and by a skirt.


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

Whoa panini... You just described everything in my pockets short of a cell phone....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Can I give a plug for Duluth Trading Side Clip suspenders? Wide for comfort or thin for higher dress code factor. Good grip, quite comfortable.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

REAL LINE COOKS JUST STAPLE THE WAIST BAND TO THEIR STOMACH.


----------



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

I forgo the gray checkered chef's pants all together. Black dickies is what I've been wearing in the kitchen for years and they're the best "chef's" pants I've used by far. Get the plain, regular, black dickies work pants, not the pleated. They're not hot, have belt loops, sized correctly, protect your legs from hot things and last forever. I've literally been wearing and washing the same 3 pairs everyday for the last 4 years and they are still kicking. They are a solid black, not baggy and perfectly appropriate for the kitchen.

However, if you must use a certain type of chef's pants for school or a job always remember that chef's uniforms always run on the large side. If you're a medium in regular clothing you're a small in a chef's jacket. If you're average sized then a small chef's pants may be the right fit. If you're a little bigger then a medium might be a good fit.


----------



## lawrence (Mar 6, 2012)

panini said:


> REAL LINE COOKS JUST STAPLE THE WAIST BAND TO THEIR STOMACH.


I thought it was just me!

It only hurts for a minute or two...

Actually it really happened, I had a trainee spill a pot of cream over me and I had to borrow a pair of trousers which were too big (They wouldn't be now ! ) Chef thought it would be a good idea to staple the waistband to make them fit, stupidly I allowed the same trainee to do it because she felt so guilty about it.

I didn't realise they had a staple gun from the notice board until they stapled me!


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

Chef works gets a bad rap from their lower end stuff but they also have some pretty decent stuff that costs a little more -you get what you pay for. This is a link to a pair with a drawstring and belt loops. http://www.chefworks.com/?page=shop...d=975&category=pants_professionalseriespant#/


----------



## stevenvhayden (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree with Chef works making a good pair of chef pants. I have both chef works and chef wear and one brand has shrunk on me considerably and has fallen apart shortly after buying a couple pairs from them. the other has stayed strong and has not shrunk despite regular use. I will take chef works any day.

Also I did the dickies thing for awhile too and they are just to thick for my preference. I also use to wear black slacks; the  kind that are really thin and even has some elastic for when you ate to much for the last three months 

I always find myself going back to a simple pair of chef pants though. I like the comfort of elastic verses wearing a belt lol.


----------



## isaacri (Sep 19, 2015)

I agree with linecook854. Dickies are the way to go. I also have several pairs of of Dickies black cargo pants, the extra pockets come in handy.

I hate elastic waistband chef pants.


----------



## isaacri (Sep 19, 2015)

Elastic drawsting chef pants are the worst.. I use black dickies cargo pants with a military fabric belt, fit well, sturdy, and the extra pockets come in handy. 

Plastic wrap rope saved me once when my belt broke and I see cooks use that old trick at least once a year.


----------



## akat (Jun 9, 2015)

k-mart black cinos . .. you can even bend down without crushing your nuts, cheap too !


----------



## akat (Jun 9, 2015)

the things you can do with gladwrap ! ( i PREFER a gladwrap belt as it gives and i never need to be too big or too small)


----------



## akat (Jun 9, 2015)

nice one pan'


----------



## chef-nicholas (Sep 22, 2015)

http://www.officesupersavers.com item # CWXWBAW000L

These are the pants I wear and they work great. Only Downfall is that it Only has 3 pockets, all in all it feels just like PJ pants
I also have the same problem with most non-elastic pants


----------



## brian barker (Sep 23, 2015)

I would say just don't wear chefs pants. You will not find a single person in a real fine dining professional kitchen wearing those goofy things. I recently staged in a few restaurants that don't even allow them (crocs either) Find some fitted black slacks.


----------



## stevenvhayden (Aug 25, 2015)

Brian Barker said:


> I would say just don't wear chefs pants. You will not find a single person in a real fine dining professional kitchen wearing those goofy things. I recently staged in a few restaurants that don't even allow them (crocs either) Find some fitted black slacks.


Curious where you cook; in the city I cook in you will see them quite a bit in any professional fine dining restaurant and almost all of these "fine dining" establishments are open kitchen as per the style in San Francisco. Most people go with black chef pants that are simple; some are all required to wear the checkered pants. case and point when I first moved to this city Farallon an established open kitchen restaurant within the heart of the city will make you wear their white coat and checkered pants.


----------



## brian barker (Sep 23, 2015)

stevenvhayden said:


> Curious where you cook; in the city I cook in you will see them quite a bit in any professional fine dining restaurant and almost all of these "fine dining" establishments are open kitchen as per the style in San Francisco. Most people go with black chef pants that are simple; some are all required to wear the checkered pants. case and point when I first moved to this city Farallon an established open kitchen restaurant within the heart of the city will make you wear their white coat and checkered pants.


Hey Steven! I work at Intro in Chicago ( used to be L2o), everyone wears fitted black slacks. The restaurant I am referring to specifically that does not allow those baggy chef pants is called Grace a 3 michelin star restaurant in Chicago. They also do not allow crocs or birkenstocks. After Grace I staged at 2 other Michelin restaurants (Black Bird and Boka) at both places I saw no one wearing "chef pants". Chicago thing maybe? Either the irritate the fuck out of me, I prefer fitted pants. To me they look a bit more professional.


----------



## stevenvhayden (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree with fitted pants though they do have fitted chef pants also dont like a lot of pockets. I would be mad If I saw any of the guys I worked with putting their hands in their pockets while cooking. Maybe yea a Chicago thing? I dont know but I wouldnt be so quick to generalize. I do also agree with crocs... I do not see the appeal in them.


----------



## brian barker (Sep 23, 2015)

stevenvhayden said:


> I agree with fitted pants though they do have fitted chef pants also dont like a lot of pockets. I would be mad If I saw any of the guys I worked with putting their hands in their pockets while cooking. Maybe yea a Chicago thing? I dont know but I wouldnt be so quick to generalize. I do also agree with crocs... I do not see the appeal in them.


I feel like the higher the level of food you get into the more professionalism becomes a concern in the kitchen, including dress code. For example I've never seen a picture of Thomas Keller, Rene Redzepi, Grant Achataz, Ferran Adria, or Andoni Luis Aduriz wearing a pair of checkered chef pants, or chef pants at all. In some ways playing mind games in the kitchen goes a long way. A lot of times when you dress more professional you act more professional. Take Alinea for example, their kitchen is lined with carpet. Carpet in the kitchen forces to work cleaner, no wiping food debris on to the ground. But I dunno, to each his own. I always loved my crocs but had to put them away for a pair of clarks after finding out they were not allowed at Grace. What does a chef need in his pockets anyways? Other than maybe a notebook for quick access.


----------



## stevenvhayden (Aug 25, 2015)

Brian Barker said:


> I feel like the higher the level of food you get into the more professionalism becomes a concern in the kitchen, including dress code. For example I've never seen a picture of Thomas Keller, Rene Redzepi, Grant Achataz, Ferran Adria, or Andoni Luis Aduriz wearing a pair of checkered chef pants, or chef pants at all. In some ways playing mind games in the kitchen goes a long way. A lot of times when you dress more professional you act more professional. Take Alinea for example, their kitchen is lined with carpet. Carpet in the kitchen forces to work cleaner, no wiping food debris on to the ground. But I dunno, to each his own. I always loved my crocs but had to put them away for a pair of clarks after finding out they were not allowed at Grace. What does a chef need in his pockets anyways? Other than maybe a notebook for quick access.


I agree, but will state that chef pants arent all checkered and can be quite professional lol. again I think this comes with just different experiences.. and off topic now. I will simple state people wearing dickies are champs because I would die of dehydration standing over my grill in those thick pants.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

for those elastic waist pants, a large binder clip works.  Fold over the waist material, attach the binder clip.  The larger size clip  works best.


----------



## sanny86 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi guys. As a first post it just had to be here. As a line chef I had my struggles with chef pants, but my struggle was kinda complicated... 
You see, my body is athlete built with bulked legs and a narrow waist and when I was buying pants I had a problem to fit both ends, because, if they fit the waist they were like yoga pants on my legs, if they fit the legs, I could fit my wife in at the waist 

So, then about a month ago I was at the local construction shop and I saw the construction worker pants. Narrow in waist, baggy at legs, great, light and not so hard to wear material, black coloured with pockets on the sides. Bought like 10 pieces and am totaly happy with them.


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

Brian Barker said:


> Hey Steven! I work at Intro in Chicago ( used to be L2o), everyone wears fitted black slacks. The restaurant I am referring to specifically that does not allow those baggy chef pants is called Grace a 3 michelin star restaurant in Chicago. They also do not allow crocs or birkenstocks. After Grace I staged at 2 other Michelin restaurants (Black Bird and Boka) at both places I saw no one wearing "chef pants". Chicago thing maybe? Either the irritate the fuck out of me, I prefer fitted pants. To me they look a bit more professional.


Assuming it's a Chicago thing. In NYC most people wear chef pants. I'm curious as to why the ban on birkies. Those are what I wear and I find them professional.


----------



## hotinside (May 27, 2014)

Brian Barker said:


> I feel like the higher the level of food you get into the more professionalism becomes a concern in the kitchen, including dress code. For example I've never seen a picture of Thomas Keller, Rene Redzepi, Grant Achataz, Ferran Adria, or Andoni Luis Aduriz wearing a pair of checkered chef pants, or chef pants at all. In some ways playing mind games in the kitchen goes a long way. A lot of times when you dress more professional you act more professional. Take Alinea for example, their kitchen is lined with carpet. Carpet in the kitchen forces to work cleaner, no wiping food debris on to the ground. But I dunno, to each his own. I always loved my crocs but had to put them away for a pair of clarks after finding out they were not allowed at Grace. What does a chef need in his pockets anyways? Other than maybe a notebook for quick access.


Agree with the "level of food" thing. I've staged at, and currently work for, Michelin-starred restaurants in Chicago, and have worked many other places that haven't been as professional. I cant remember the last time i've seen anyone wear checkered pants in any of the more professional places. Definitely have seen a mixture of clogs and tennis-shoe-like nonslips at these places. And what do you need to keep in your pockets? Why, a notebook, maybe an offset spatula on your sleeve, tweezers in coat, sharpie and backup sharpie, wine key, lighter


----------



## akat (Jun 9, 2015)

Whats wrong with skirts ?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Can one of you provide recommendations for fitted black pants, i.e. brands, sources?  Do you just buy off the rack at the department store or are there chef specific sources?  

I prefer the look of fitted pants but the loose chef pants provide ample room to bend and stretch. Do fitted pants do that as well?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Try The Happy Chef.com


----------



## lawrence (Mar 6, 2012)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Try The Happy Chef.com


I tried it, it doesn't seem like a real website. It was one of those scammy ad websites that buy up expired domains.

Have I typed it in wrong?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

The link should be www.happychefuniforms.com

the company and website are still in business.


----------



## lawrence (Mar 6, 2012)

chefwriter said:


> The link should be www.happychefuniforms.com
> 
> the company and website are still in business.


Thanks for that.

I would have never have guessed the "uniform" bit.

I will have a look, I have mysteriously outgrown some of my whites.

Oh! My aprons still fit.


----------



## theculinarykid (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks everybody for your help! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I would love to be able to wear a skirt at work but I doubt it would conform to SQF standards...  

So for falling down pants the best thing I have found is to get one size smaller than what you need to get.  In the beginning your waistband will be a little snug but with time the elastic will wear and you will have comfy pants.


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

There is a reason for the elastic/drawstring of chefs pants. It is so it can be pulled down quickly in case of fire, splash or a spill (or in case you want to haze the new comis, just watch out for HR issues). I saw that culinarykid is a student. MOST schools make you wear elastic waist chef pants because of liability issues.

 But most places now will let you wear regular pants cargo pants or dickies. In my region dickies are very popular. they are inexpensive, they wear like iron, look OK, are roomy without looking like MC Hammer pants. If you need chef pants, in addition to the happy chef that other people have listed, try KNG (really cheap and not bad quality) or of course, chefworks. I personally like chefworks the best, but they are a little too high priced. Chefworks exec pants even have belt loops. Their regular pants have very good elastic. Better than other brands. Chefwear are OK, but I'd rather wear the other brands listed

If you can only wear elastic waste pants because of your corporate safety program, empty your pockets, wear suspenders or a belt even if there are no loops or wrap your apron lower.


----------



## theculinarykid (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey guys! Thanks all for your input! I have suspenders for now, but will use this for the future!


----------



## workingduds (May 17, 2016)

Some really great feedback to a very simple question by @theculinarykid.

We had a few more thoughts:

· If choosing a baggy pant option, make sure it has a proper durable drawstring (Spoiler alert: ours has this!)

· If you really want to avoid the pants from adjusting, go for a standard straight leg pant that has a zipper fly and a button or snap closure (similar to jeans). These pants are meant to fit like regular slacks and will have a more specific fit. Each size of the baggies are meant to fit a wider range of waists. With the straight leg pant, you can also wear a belt as it will have belt loops. We offer both styles. The downside to these is that it is not as forgiving as the elastic waist.

You are all "working heroes" to us!


----------



## cfood047 (Jul 18, 2016)

Use the butchers knot to start the bow and then hold the sides as you pull the draw string to tighten


----------

